

Show HN: Hooked.io – Instant Stripe Notifications - hookedio

Hi,<p>We&#x27;re two young guys in Scotland who made this over the summer. In brief, you connect your Stripe account and get notifications via email (push, sms, Hipchat, Slack and others coming soon) of important events that occur.<p>We&#x27;d really appreciate any feedback or opinions on it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hooked.io<p>Thanks!
======
dang
Posts without urls are penalized. You'd be better off reposting this using the
url, then adding your text as a comment in the thread. Good luck!

~~~
hookedio
Oh hey, thanks for the advice :)

